# Pasture/Paddock Paradise - Anyone got one?



## Sweet Cheeks (Mar 8, 2011)

http://paddockparadise.wetpaint.com/page/Paddock+Paradise+Videos

http://infinityrun.com/

http://wildhooves.wordpress.com/categor  -paradise/

*My landlord got a letter from *my counties Public Health and Social Services Dept stating they had received a call from citizen concerned about livestock-keeping practices - concern of over-grazing and muddy conditions might allow manure-laden water to run-off the property and into drainages that flow to Henderson Inlet.  

*Their finding was*: Beginning to become overgrazed and muddy but not yet a violation.  Provided a flyer on pasture management.

*I was talking to my barefoot trimmer who's coming on Sunday and she was telling me about Pasture Paradise *and told me to go Google it.  

*She summerized it by saying *to add fencing to my existing fencing by creating a big U or D 15-20' in that then forces the horses to the outside preserving the inside pasture to grow in the winter.  Creating feeding/watering areas in various places to keep the horses moving.  Adding rocks/gravel in areas to maintain healthy hooves.

*My current set-up* is 3 acres that is cross fenced with hotwire.  The upper pasture where the horses are currently is 2 acres and stays a little more dry normally.  (it has been a really wet winter in the Pacific NW).  The lower pasture has a lot of standing water in it late fall through spring.  When that pasture dries out, I move the horses (TWH & mini pony) to it and seed the upper pasture.

*Anyone practicing Pasture/Paddock Paradise or know of anyone doing it?  Anyone's thoughts or experiences?*


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 8, 2011)

I just looked at it, and it looks pretty cool!!! I'm not that into horses, just lurking, so don't know how it would work for them


----------



## cristina33 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been thinking about this and asked my hubby to check it out! I dont have alot of land and  I dont have a sacrafice area . Right now I am really worried about mud ! I think paddock paradise my be my answer I could have grazing area in the middle for my horse I figure 3 hours a day and then put the horse on the track area the rest of the time. Move feeding area around so she isnt standing in one area all the time . Spred hay along the track idea and she will get more excersize.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

That looks interesting, I will have to look into it for my horses.


----------

